# Fatso!!!!



## zapperman (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello, out there......well, the new year is almost here and once again I am going to make a resolution to go back to the gym. But, again, I will probably come up with excuses to stop going. Seems I lose my motivation when I don't see results right away. I'm 5'5 and (whew) 220 pounds. Seems my t-shirts don't stretch over by belly like they used to...I really need help!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

zapperman welcome to IM! 

You can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.


----------



## Built (Dec 26, 2009)

Greetings!

Read the link in my sig on getting started so you can get cracking on this ASAP.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Big Ed (Dec 29, 2009)

*Here is your answer mate*



zapperman said:


> Hello, out there......well, the new year is almost here and once again I am going to make a resolution to go back to the gym. But, again, I will probably come up with excuses to stop going. Seems I lose my motivation when I don't see results right away. I'm 5'5 and (whew) 220 pounds. Seems my t-shirts don't stretch over by belly like they used to...I really need help!



I was you 12 weeks ago until I had had enough of being well out of shape. I walked into my local hardcore gym and asked the biggest guy behind the jump how I could look more like him and here is his recipe. Trust me, the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as i dropped 48lbs and 8 inches from my waistline in 3 months. I now have a six pack and I LOVE IT!!!!!

YOU HAVE TO TRUST ME, STICK TO THIS TO THE LETTER THEN SAY THANKS IN 3 MONTHS.

Your diet will be this and this ONLY.

Meal 1. 4 eggs and 100g of porridge.
Meal 2. Protein shake and 1 banana
Meal 3. 50g white rice, 200g tuna and some broccolli
Meal 4. protein shake and 1 banana
Meal 5. post work out shake. (you dont need this if going straight home to eat)
Meal 6. 200g red meat, chicken or fish with salad.

I used baked trout for dinner as its less fatty and tastes delicious for the first month, after which youll be sick of it but at least a stone lighter.

You HAVE to do half an hour on the treadmill with an incline and your heart rate at 125 bpm. No more and no less EVERY DAY.

You MUST also drink 2 to 3 litres of water a day to wash through the fat and toxins.

Finally I bought some cheap chinese Jintropin HGH and used 25 on the barrel of an orange needle injected subcutaneously in the morning every other day and drank absolutely NO alcohol as this kills HGH. I found that my weight loss took a while to start and then at about 8 weeks it stopped. At this point you need to spike your metabolism by having ONE cheat day and absolutely NO MORE or youll ruin it.

The good news is you can Eat whatever you like on this day. The bad news is from now on its 1 hour of walking a day until the finish line. If you give up you lose. 

This will be enough to kick start you again to finish the job. The closer you are to your goal the slower the progress will be. Dont give up because its a great feeling when you cross the finish line.

To shift the final few pounds I used a combination of ephedryne hydrochloride, caffeine and aspirin. See page 521 of anabolics 2009 for details. Dont do this for more than three weeks as it made me have head spins when training and felt anxious at times. Sleep was ok though.

I train 4 days a week split between chest and Biceps, back and calves, shoulders and triceps and finally the dreaded legs. Speak to someone pro re the particulars of this.

I trained abs HARD with 3 full days rest between each ab session.

Now the girls give me the eye again and I ****ing love it.

Cheat and you cheat yourself, have faith brother and I will become the messiah. You and only you control your destiny. Is that enough motivation for you? I should bloody well hope so.

Enjoy


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 29, 2009)

Big Ed said:


> I was you 12 weeks ago until I had had enough of being well out of shape. I walked into my local hardcore gym and asked the biggest guy behind the jump how I could look more like him and here is his recipe. Trust me, the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as i dropped 48lbs and 8 inches from my waistline in 3 months. I now have a six pack and I LOVE IT!!!!!
> 
> YOU HAVE TO TRUST ME, STICK TO THIS TO THE LETTER THEN SAY THANKS IN 3 MONTHS.
> 
> ...



This is very bad advice especially for a new member. Please follow the instructions in Built's signature line as directed previously It is very sound advice and the foundation of any successful progam.


----------



## Big Ed (Dec 30, 2009)

*bad advice how exactly?*



NJ-Surfer said:


> This is very bad advice especially for a new member. Please follow the instructions in Built's signature line as directed previously It is very sound advice and the foundation of any successful progam.



This diet and training routine worked very effectively and has completely changed how I look, how I feel and how people treat me. It was given to me by my personal trainer who was 2007 Mr England winner. Explain exactly to me how that can be bad advice.

The only downside is I have to buy myself new clothes as nothing fits me anymore. Is this not what this guy is wanting? Is he not saying that he is too heavy and wants to look better? What grounds do you have for saying this is bad advice? Are you a champoin trainer or dietition? Kindly explain your comments.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 30, 2009)

Big Ed said:


> ....
> 1) YOU HAVE TO TRUST ME, STICK TO THIS TO THE LETTER THEN SAY THANKS IN 3 MONTHS[/..QUOTE]
> 
> Your diet will be this and this ONLY.
> ...



1) No one program fits all. You don't have to follow anything to the letter, that is recipe for failure. Find what works for you then stick with it. As long as you follow basic prinicipals like the ones outlined in Builts sig you will be successful. 

2) Again, no one progam fits all. There are many options for cardio if you want. There's is no magic incline or time spent that will make you drop the fat. Weight loss is all in your diet. If your macros are wrong or your portions are too big you will never lose the weight.

3)"..cheap chinese Jintropin HGH ..ephedryne hydrochloride, caffeine and aspirin" Come on now, do I even need to explain why this is bad advice for a new member?


----------



## Big Ed (Dec 30, 2009)

*So the idea is right then.*



NJ-Surfer said:


> 1) No one program fits all. You don't have to follow anything to the letter, that is recipe for failure. Find what works for you then stick with it. As long as you follow basic prinicipals like the ones outlined in Builts sig you will be successful.
> 
> 2) Again, no one progam fits all. There are many options for cardio if you want. There's is no magic incline or time spent that will make you drop the fat. Weight loss is all in your diet. If your macros are wrong or your portions are too big you will never lose the weight.
> 
> 3)"..cheap chinese Jintropin HGH ..ephedryne hydrochloride, caffeine and aspirin" Come on now, do I even need to explain why this is bad advice for a new member?



It worked for me and I was a new trainer of sorts. He starts by saying that "its new year and Im back at the gym again" and titles his post "fatso" and judging from his stats he needs to shift quite a lot of weight. So all im saying is that, speaking from experience as I was fat, the points in my advice worked brilliantly and quickly which is, as I know first hand, the key to sticking to it. Slow processes tend to fail if you are a large person because the temptation to give up is always there.

As far as points 3 goes, my opinion is that if its good enough for the owner of the gym, who is 26 stone of muscle, its good enough for me. Cant beat hearing it from the horses mouth. My first course starts in the new year and I am using Norditropin Simplex for that I only wanted a little help to shift the fat and it did. And not only does my skin looks 10 years younger but I am having a tattoo removed and the healing process was halved whilst using the jintropin so it cant be that bad.

Although we disagree on this subject I do appreciate the fact that you answered. I have spent a small fortune on the Norditropin but cant find anywhere to get a Nordipen to put the cartridges in without a prescription, I dont suppose you know do you?


----------



## zapperman (Dec 30, 2009)

First off, thanks Big Ed for the diet advice, but porridge? How about oatmeal? Grams,how about ounces....it sounds like a good plan except for the HGH. Didn't mean to make you guys bicker but now I'm really confused....thanks, I guess!


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Dec 30, 2009)

zapperman said:


> First off, thanks Big Ed for the diet advice, but porridge? How about oatmeal? Grams,how about ounces....it sounds like a good plan except for the HGH. Didn't mean to make you guys bicker but now I'm really confused....thanks, I guess!


Did you read the getting started link in builts signature? Give it a read, then calculate your daily caloric intake need and cut the calories by 10 or20%. After that post up your eating plan in the diet &nutrition section and people will help you fine tune it for your goals. After that do the same with your exercise plan and you will be well on your way. Do the leg work & make it your own and people will help you out and you'll be more likely to stick with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Dec 31, 2009)

*grams and ounces*



zapperman said:


> First off, thanks Big Ed for the diet advice, but porridge? How about oatmeal? Grams,how about ounces....it sounds like a good plan except for the HGH. Didn't mean to make you guys bicker but now I'm really confused....thanks, I guess!




1 gram = 0.0352739 ounces Ill leave the math up to you. Oatmeal is fine and dont worry about the bickering, its like water off a ducks back to me.

The reason I used HGH is that Im the kind of person who believes in getting the job done as soon as is possible, comes with running a business I suppose, and HGH assists in the process of burning fat. I had body fat and wanted it gone so why not put your foot on the gas as it were?

Like I said, the proof of the pudding is in the eating and I believe that 48lbs in 3 months is an impressive weight loss.

Its like this and I speak from 1st hand experience. If you dont see dramatic results in a short time its easy to say "what the hell" and give up. 

The diet and plan were given to me by someone who, looking at him, clearly knows what he is talking about. It was not his suggestion to accelerate the process using HGH or the ECA combo, that was of my own volition.

I am an electrical engineer who installs high end home automation systems for high brow clients in large construction projects and work a long mantally and physically challenging day, 6 days a week every week. This diet gave me enough energy to complete my work and train in the evening pushing myself hard at all times. As the fat came off I became stronger, more alert and faster. 

 The end result is this. EVERYONE but EVERYONE says I look amazing in comparrison and 10 years younger. I play with my daughter and dont get out of breath any more and every aspect of my life has improved. 

You can still achieve what you desire without HGH but I researched the dangers and considered them negligable. I just wanted a V shaped physique and that is what I got.

Good luck with your diet and whatever you do I hope you succeed because its a great feeling the first time you catch a woman taking a look at your ass.


----------



## Malibu King (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Big Ed, let's see your before and after pictures.


----------



## Big Ed (Jan 1, 2010)

*pics*



Malibu King said:


> Hey Big Ed, let's see your before and after pictures.




I am still on my christmas skiing holiday in slovakia and dont return to the uk until Jan 4th. Will be happy to post a picture of our holiday in spain during the summer and one present day, then youll see what im talking about.


----------

